# Best breed of squirrel dog ??



## CRIMINOLES (Jan 25, 2015)

I know this has probably been asked a thousand times ! But what's yalls #1 breed ???


----------



## cornboy (Jan 25, 2015)

Personally I prefer a feist but I have seen some real good mountain cur's.


----------



## conejero (Jan 25, 2015)

There is no best breed, it's a matter of preference as to breed. The top dogs are first; gifted individual animals, second; hunted by a trainer/handler who knows what to do with them. I.M.O.


----------



## antharper (Jan 25, 2015)

I use a miniature schnauzer , and she is tough on a squirrel , only fault , after every kill I have to hide the dead squirrel before she will find another.


----------



## Feist man (Jan 25, 2015)

Mt. Curs and feist are bred to be squirrel dogs. Some people have had luck with other breeds but your chances are very slim if picking a pup. 
With a mt. Cur or feist there is little training. It's more about exposure to the game you want and you fine tuning their skills.


----------



## conejero (Jan 25, 2015)

Feist man is correct, I guess I was assuming that we were talking about tree bred dogs. I am currently enjoying a Kemmer Stock dog that is bred right for sure. More dog than I am doing justice to, I'm afraid.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 25, 2015)

We have a feist and it's hit or miss with her. She'll open up in the yard but if you run her, she is quiet on the trees. Frustrates me. 

We also have a Ladner's Black Mouth Cur. He's a squirrel killer for sure. He's 6 now. Got a girl pup on the way.


----------



## Wire Nut (Jan 26, 2015)

I just bought another mtn feist for my boy.  I had really good luck with my last one.  Good luck finding one though!!


----------



## cornboy (Jan 26, 2015)

With feist you just need to make sure to stay clear of dogs with jack russel in the background .


----------



## Scrapy (Jan 26, 2015)

I thought I was the  only one To have a silent treeing fiest.  This pup was ordered from Tennessee and supposed to be "the stock".  She would "hunt like a bullet" and  point up a tree but not open.  She got to be the  kids pet. I bred her to a local Jack Russell That would tree but the pups I kept would not.

One Keemer I trained was excellent. She would even fetch. The other was so- so. I understand Mr. Keemer was breeding some feist X mountain cur he called hybreds. Not sure how that worked out.  You might also want to check out "Parnel's Carolina Curs". I think they are a cross with something with farm shepards. Never been in the woods with one of those but heard lots of good things. One blackmouth cur I hunted with was good on squirrel but he had other issues.

It took me about three years to get a good squirrel dog. Then it seemed like everything I touched, even regular yard dogs turned into squirrel dog. Good luck.


----------



## hambone50 (Jan 26, 2015)

I ran kemmer curs for a long time and now just starting to run a decent female feist.  They each have their own advantages in my eyes, but if you held me to it, I'd have to lean toward a cur. In my opinion curs have more endurance, and thus can be hunted harder/longer than feists.  Also, again just what I personally have seen, a good nosed cur is less affected by bad weather days (wind, extreme cold, overcast)etc than the feist I'm running. If the squirrels are leaving hot tracks, the feist can pile em up, but if its one of those "layup days" I like a cur in the mix.....just my opinion..not the Gospel...


----------



## justhuntinSC (Jan 28, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> I thought I was the  only one To have a silent treeing fiest.  This pup was ordered from Tennessee and supposed to be "the stock".  She would "hunt like a bullet" and  point up a tree but not open.  She got to be the  kids pet. I bred her to a local Jack Russell That would tree but the pups I kept would not.
> 
> One Keemer I trained was excellent. She would even fetch. The other was so- so. I understand Mr. Keemer was breeding some feist X mountain cur he called hybreds. Not sure how that worked out.  You might also want to check out "Parnel's Carolina Curs". I think they are a cross with something with farm shepards. Never been in the woods with one of those but heard lots of good things. One blackmouth cur I hunted with was good on squirrel but he had other issues.
> 
> It took me about three years to get a good squirrel dog. Then it seemed like everything I touched, even regular yard dogs turned into squirrel dog. Good luck.



Parnell's Carolina Cur was started with feist x Stephens Cur. Most look similar to this dog.


----------

